# Choices of hgh



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Posted pics of what is currently on offers at the moment to myself.

What would you think is the best to go for?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

whats the choices?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

none of those


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I would have chosen Hyge which is what im using but the ones in your pics are fakes.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

These are just generic pics from a site I have used in the past.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

All generic so close your eyes and point a stick....


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

What are people recommending these days then? I'll assume my source is selling bunk


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

another brand he has and this is actual photo of his batch. Any good?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Soma Strong lol class.....another generic chinese product....

they may be ok and contain GH but imo they are not reliable


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Soma Strong lol class.....another generic chinese product....
> 
> they may be ok and contain GH but imo they are not reliable


Thanks, guns give all this a miss.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> All generic so close your eyes and point a stick....


lol looks like you have adopted my posting style


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pfizers & Ansomones are the best ones ive ever used, pharma grade stuff.

generics, Hyges, Sci G-Tropin are popular. I know some using MedLab GH and getting strong CTS sides from those. Minefield TBH


----------

